# How long does it take mealworms to pupate?



## Rick (Feb 5, 2005)

Some of my mealworms pupated before they were eatin. How long until they are beetles? Any special care for the pupae or just let em sit?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 5, 2005)

Just let em sit where they are. It doesnt take very long for them to hatch into beetles.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Feb 5, 2005)

It usually takes around two weeks.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2005)

ok thanks


----------

